# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Is this asbestos?

## Manta

G'day.  
I have read over the stickies and googled and I don't think this is asbestos but not sure. The house is old but was all done up so don't know what is what. Here is a pic which has been taken out if a laundry    
Any help appreciated 
Cheers

----------


## Bloss

If you read the stickies and googled then you'll know you can't tell just by looking! 
The best way is to a) assume it is - it's appearance suggest it is and b) handle it using the information in the Stickies. 
If the house is older than 1985 then it is almost certain it will be asbestos sheeting. If the house is newer than 1990 then unlikely to be and the newer the less likely. 
The way to deal with it is the same - treat it as though it is asbestos so use mask, gloves, goggles etc and no tool or other item which will turn it into dust.Since you seem to have a broken piece off you might have already broken at least one of the guidelines. Note the stickies have links to laws on handling asbestos too. 
You can get it tested, but your choices on how to deal with it really aren't all that different unless you are looking at whole of house or large disposal.

----------


## Manta

Thanks. Will go and get some ppe today and read over the links. Will also section this area of the house.  
I was hoping that the writing in the back may have given some indication

----------


## Manta

Going to send a sample to air safe today. $90 but will be peace of mind.

----------


## Bloss

> Thanks. Will go and get some ppe today and read over the links. Will also section this area of the house.  
> I was hoping that the writing in the back may have given some indication

  Writing of brand names was common from the late 50s - but it is only useful when it says 'Asbestos Free" or "Does not contain Asbestos" on the sheets. These ink printed words were accompanied by stickers, but the stickers generally fall off - sometimes can be found on the bottom plate behind the wall or sitting loose in an eave.

----------


## Manta

Will have a look. I am a but freaked out now as there is a lot of broken sheets and dust around.  
Will send the sample of and hope for the best I guess. A bit to little to late I guess

----------


## Manta

This won't help to much but here is where it came from   
Trying to leave wok early to get this stuff tested

----------


## Manta

Well it's at the lab so fingers crossed. Found the place via the sticky so thanks for that. Here is a pick to confirm it is villaboard  
By wunderlich

----------


## johnc

We have some of that stuff (Wunderlich Villa Board) from around 1981/82 and it looks quite different, I'm guessing it's earlier by the look of the markings and appearance so it is highly likely you are dealing with asbestos. Just make sure you close off that room and ensure there is no more dust spread until you find out for certain. There are many of us older buggers who contribute here that have some exposure to asbestos dust, exposure does not mean you will end up with health issues the stuff is like Russian roulette its gets some but misses most. The important thing is to make sure you follow all safety precautions from this point forward and ensure nothing else gets broken. To remove it you should avoid breakage at all costs or making dust so you tend to punch through the nails and leave sheets whole.

----------


## Manta

Thanks for the info. Room is now sealed off and I about to throw a tarp over the broken sheets which are in the backyard. I also have purchased some p2 mask and will now just wait until the results come back.  
Had a bunch if washing in there as well but won't touch it until we find out.  
This all started with a busted hit water system which has led to new floors being installed and holes in the walls to run a new hot water system outside.

----------


## Manta

Just wondering how much I should budget if I need to get this professionally removed and cleaned (if it is asbestos).

----------


## johnc

> Just wondering how much I should budget if I need to get this professionally removed and cleaned (if it is asbestos).

  No idea how much it would cost, but the last bathroom we did at home cost $90 in tip fees to dispose of about 6 sheets of cement sheet that may have contained asbestos.

----------


## woodbe

Depends on area and the contractor in my experience. 
We had some removed from a floor area recently, probably 4x5m including the asbestos containing vinyl tiles and adhesive underneath the cement sheet, the permit, the monitoring, the dumping, etc. $1900 
Had two blokes there for maybe 5 hours. 
woodbe.

----------


## Manta

Thanks for that. It is not a large area so shoul be able to remove it but will check local laws.

----------


## Manta

Confirmed as Chrysotile Asbestos. So appreciate the advice.  
Now I need to find someone who can remove it

----------

